# my little man is coming home



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

i just had to share ive been waiting to see if my app to hedgehog rescue has been successful.good news it has.my little boy is coming home on the 23rd of this month.im busy buying shed loads of stuff for him i cant wait.he needs a new name he is a real cutie any suggestions? kaz.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh yay, is it homeless hogs? i was on edge waiting to hear if my app was approved or not!! and some one else who had been on the list longer then me wanted Jack too, but luckly my app was approved and i was deemed the better home for him!!!

which hog are you adopting?


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

yes it is homeless hogs and its randy randolph it was your advice that finally made me make the application big thanks.i just wanted a name shorter and sweeter though.i cant wait for them to bring him home to me.all my babies are rescue and he will be welcomed with open arms. kaz


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great news!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if my cyber stalking skills are any good..... this should be the hoggy in question?
randy10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service

bet you cant wait to get him!


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

yes it is clever you.isnt he lovely im counting the days.can i ask you what bedding you would recomend im busy buying all his stuff and i so want to get it right.thanks kaz.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Aww he is lovely.

I know Lil Miss uses Megazorb for her hogs, I use fleece and that works great too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he is lovely hun, im not clever though, just a skilled cyber stalker :lol: :lol:

yep both my boys are on megazorb as bernie said

i dont like fleece, harry had a scary accident where he got his claw stuck in fleece


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

So jealous I would love a APH so much but I am going to finish uni next year and don't know what my circumstances will be so I'm limiting myself to looking after very old hamsters right now like my little brothers 3 year old syrian. You must post loads of piccies though to keep me happy


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yay well done!!  I bet you cant wait! Hogs are lovely, you're going to have lots of fun with him when he is home with you!

My hog is on paper based litter but i am going to change to fleece liners soon as he uses a litter tray filled with chinchilla sand to pee and poo in. He is the cleanest pet i have ever had!! :thumbup:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

you guys are brill i just feel like im part of the family its good to know i can get help and advice cos he will be my first hog.kaz


----------

